# Local Trikers????



## marc-triker (9 Oct 2008)

I've heard of other trikes that have been seen around locally to me in South Derbyshire but never seen any of them myself. so if you are reading this and you are near me or even in 1 of the neiboring counties, iether as a triker yourself or if you know of any trikers please reply. my aim is to meet as many trikers locally as possible. possibly get together for rides out ect.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Oct 2008)

OK, I'll jump on the bandwagon and ask for the same thing in the Colchester/North East Essex area. I know of Ben in South Essex but no-one else that near.

Sorry, Marc, that I can't help you with South Derbyshire info!


----------



## Sam (10 Oct 2008)

Sam, Trice explorer, Loughborough, leics.


----------



## Hilldodger (10 Oct 2008)

I would be but some bugger's nicked our trice


----------



## marc-triker (10 Oct 2008)

could that be me m8????
she is safe and well lol


----------



## marc-triker (13 Oct 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> I would be but some bugger's nicked our trice



I think you should sell her to me lol 
she is a beauty now i've changed a few little bits. 
I can't wait to get back there and finish re-building the other one (the name escapes me now)and finally start on my own projects. hope cyclemagic isn't missing me too much lol


----------



## SmileyBoots (14 Oct 2008)

I'm in Derby Marc - and ride a Trice Q - good for rides to the pub but even better for riding back.


----------



## fards (19 Oct 2008)

carol and Rob the Greenspeed importers are just South of Derby, and I have been known to spend time chugging around the roads of Southern Derbyshire and East Staffs often on 3 wheels.

I used to do a loop from Cannock-Burton-Uttoxeter and back, haven't since moving house last year, but will again soon. 
Am also quite often seen heading in the direction of Ashbourne, and Darley Moor race track.

Theres a guy who rides an old trice on the VV forum, n-ick who lives Swadlincote way.


----------



## Cullin (26 Jan 2009)

Hucknall, Nottingham, hope to get out to meet up with Marc, N-ck and Smileyboots soon, as soon as the ice, snow and North winds recede.
2 ICE Q's and 2 Redmount Rollers.


----------



## carolhague (27 Jan 2009)

fards said:


> carol and Rob the Greenspeed importers are just South of Derby, .



(waves hello) 

Not been riding much lately though - Rob's been a bit poorly, and my X5 is out on loan to Rob's Dad who had a close encounter with an over-friendly horse and dislocated his collarbone. I think he may be a convert now (Rob's Dad, not the horse - they always have trouble with the gear levers)

Carol


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (27 Jan 2009)

I am in leicester just in process of buying trike over next couple of months ride a MTB at present 
Ian (not terry)


----------



## marc-triker (27 Jan 2009)

*hi*



3tyretrackterry said:


> I am in leicester just in process of buying trike over next couple of months ride a MTB at present
> Ian (not terry)



what are you getting if you dont mind me being nosey m8. Leicester is only about 25miles from me. i have rode over there a few times now and as soon as the weather improves i will be out your way again.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (28 Jan 2009)

dont know yet off to Dtek on 13th Feb(360hrs or21600 minutes) not that i am counting I am open to anything at present but do rather like the larger rear wheel trike and am going 2nd hand. We often in Derbyshire in summer camping up near Bakewell but have already been told that the trike wont fit in the trailer by the Chancellor


----------



## carolhague (28 Jan 2009)

3tyretrackterry said:


> dont know yet off to Dtek on 13th Feb(360hrs or21600 minutes) not that i am counting I am open to anything at present but do rather like the larger rear wheel trike and am going 2nd hand. We often in Derbyshire in summer camping up near Bakewell but have already been told that the trike wont fit in the trailer by the Chancellor



Not even a folding trike ?  

Carol


----------



## kaptainkreman (29 Jan 2009)

*Triker in Rutand*

Hi

I am based in Oakham and ride a Kettwiesel and Trice Micro.


Chris Chapman


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Jan 2009)

carolhague said:


> Not even a folding trike ?
> 
> Carol



Trikes fit on a normal boot or tow bar rack!


----------



## Redmountduo (7 Feb 2009)

John and Dawn.
Redmount rollers.
Nottingham.


----------

